# Can Baptists hold to a 3 office view and be confessional?



## Particular Baptist (Apr 7, 2011)

I was reading the 1689 LCF yesterday and noticed that the confession lists only two offices: elder and deacon. However, I have read in the past in John Hammett's book _Biblical Foundations for Baptist Churches: A Contemporary Ecclesiology_ that some Baptists, especially before 1820, held to a 2.5 or 3 office view, with distinctions between teaching elders and ruling elders, the teaching elder obviously being the elder who gained his living from the gospel. I was wondering whether anyone had given this thought and if it would be within the bounds of the Confession, which I'm not sure of. Also, are there any Baptists that we can name who have believed in the 3 offices?


----------



## Herald (Apr 7, 2011)

All elders must be apt to teach. I don't believe it is contra-confessional to have one elder as the preaching elder. However, the office itself contains the teaching requirement. Therefore I hold to the two office view.


----------



## rbcbob (Apr 8, 2011)

I would add that all elders rule; some even well.


----------



## KMK (Apr 8, 2011)

Personally, I wouldn't make it an issue. I have a sneaking suspicion that 'Ruling' Elders actually do a lot of teaching even if not from the pulpit.


----------



## Particular Baptist (Apr 8, 2011)

It's very true that in Baptist churches, all elders should be able to teach and probably will, including lay preaching which is allowed by the Confession. However, I wonder if in regards to the sacraments, if 3 office Baptists allowed only the minister of the Word, or the teaching elder, to dispense of the sacraments, which would be similar to 3 Office practicioners in Reformed churches.


----------



## KMK (Apr 8, 2011)

Particular Baptist said:


> f 3 office Baptists allowed only the minister of the Word, or the teaching elder, to dispense of the sacraments, which would be similar to 3 Office practicioners in Reformed churches.



I was not aware of this. Are there Presbyterian denoms which allow TEs only to administer the sacraments?


----------

